# Simba the Blue Heeler X



## JohnnyNY (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is our newest furmonster, Simba... We are told she is a Blue Heeler mix... I think she might be mixed with Boxer, but I am not really sure... open to opinions :wink:


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cute! Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnnyNY (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks she is a little ball of cute....


----------



## Daisy2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh what a cute pup!


----------



## JohnnyNY (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great little pup! Maybe boxer I have no idea but she sure looks Perky!


----------



## JohnnyNY (Dec 24, 2013)

She is now 15 weeks old and weighing over 20lb..she may eat me out of house and home! I am currently feeding her purina large breed puppy chow mixed with wet blue buffalo wilderness (1/2 can a day, and she is eating at least 3 cups of the puppy chow a day.) once she starts to top out in size I will switch her over to a better grain free food, such as wilderness or organix grain free. I am guessing she will be at least 65lb


----------

